# Remembrance Day Australia 2020



## peramangkelder (Nov 5, 2020)

At the 11th hour on 11 November 1918, the guns of the Western Front fell silent after four years of continuous warfare
With their armies retreating and close to collapse German leaders signed an Armistice, bringing to an end the First World War
Australians don't have a public holiday for this but annually at the 11th hour on the 11th November we have a minute's silence
'Lest we forget'


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 5, 2020)

There is a beautiful poem written by a Canadian Officer Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae
*In Flanders Fields * 
In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky               
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.
We are the Dead.
Short days ago We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie, In Flanders fields.               
Take up our quarrel with the foe: To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.               
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.

This always makes me cry because my paternal Grampa was in Flanders
but I count myself fortunate because even though he was badly wounded
when he was well enough he came back and he brought his new bride my Grandmother home to Australia
Sadly for my Grandma her family disowned and disinherited her for marrying a 'boy from The Colonies'


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2020)

I always remember @peramangkelder Im not sure if shops in the city  still observe a minutes silence at 11 am they used to . We always called it Poppy Day in NSW 

And it was my brother who was killed in 1964 birthday


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 5, 2020)

@Kadee46 I do hope that this year especially everyone stops at or near 11am on the 11th November


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I always remember @peramangkelder Im not sure if shops in the city  still observe a minutes silence at 11 am they used to . We always called it Poppy Day in NSW
> 
> And it was my brother who was killed in 1964 birthday


We do the same here, Kadee and pera.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We do the same here, Kadee and pera.


Onya @Pinky noice one...notice my Aussie twang with 'noice'


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

Remembrance day is the same date here... always the 11/11


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

Lest we forget!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2020)

In the United States, the tradition has unfolded differently – we don't typically wear poppies on Veterans Day, since its a day to honor all_ living _veterans. They are worn mostly on Memorial Day ( end of May) to remember the _fallen_.

November 11th is called Veteran's Day in the US. Some people do wear poppies, but mostly light blue forget-me-nots.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2020)




----------

